# Cryovacked packer. How long will it keep in the fridge?



## mowin (Jan 21, 2016)

My local butcher has had the same vac sealed packer in his cooler for a couple weeks.  I'm in there every week, and just wondering how long it will keep? I'm thinking of doing a packer in a couple weeks,  and I didn't want to freeze it if I end up buying it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know for sure, but I've heard that 6 weeks is optimum as long as there is no leak in the bag to let in air or lose liquid.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

mowin said:


> My local butcher has had the same vac sealed packer in his cooler for a couple weeks. I'm in there every week, and just wondering how long it will keep? I'm thinking of doing a packer in a couple weeks, and I didn't want to freeze it if I end up buying it.


It should have a sell by or freeze date on the label 

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2016)

Wet aging?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 21, 2016)

Like tropics said it will have a freeze by date on the package...If it doesn't, I'd walk away.


----------



## mowin (Jan 21, 2016)

No date on it.  This is a slaughter house/ smoke house. It is USDA, but I rarely see any dates on stuff in there. He does a lot of business.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 21, 2016)

The ones I get from Cash & Carry do not have a "Sell by" date, either. Only a packing date, which is the critical information for wet aging.


----------



## mowin (Jan 21, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> The ones I get from Cash & Carry do not have a "Sell by" date, either. Only a packing date, which is the critical information for wet aging.



There is a packaging date.  So say this was a prime rib roast that I wanted to wet age. How long is too long as long? Keeping  fridge temps a constant 38*.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not an expert at wet aging. The short answer I got from the Internet was 6 weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2016)

I would be very careful about buying meat without a sell or freeze by date.

This is a good question for Chef Jimmy.

I'm surprised he hasn't seen this yet.

I would PM him.

Al


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I would be very careful about buying meat without a sell or freeze by date.
> 
> This is a good question for Chef Jimmy.
> 
> ...


I think retailers are required to calculate and print "sell by" dates on their meats. We are talking here about a butcher and a wholesaler, respectively, where the meat is not yet cut up into individual sale portions.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2016)

Box Beef from Packers are only dated with pack date. When the grocery butcher does his breakdown, his label computer puts the sell, use and freeze by date on the label. It is only pre-pack stuff like bacon, sausage, hot dogs, pork tenders, etc, that has a sell by date stamped or printed on the package.

Six weeks is the typical time it will hold vac-packed. Keeping really cold <36°F, you could get 8 weeks. Sealed and cold there is some bacterial stuff going on, very slooowly but there is also enzymatic changes. These tenderize but also add a bit of increasing funk that not all are used to. When you open the pac it will have smell but this should dissipate in a minute or two. If fairly strong from pushing the limit, a wash will usually help. If after a wash it is still just nasty, you waited too long.

You should have no issue going 6-7 weeks, from pack date, then unpack and wash, dry and hit it with a heavy coat of rub containing salt. This can buy another 5 days kept cold as possible...JJ


----------



## mowin (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for all your help.  Bottom line is im safe to purshase this packer and hold it another 2 weeks (4 total) until im ready to cook as long as temps are held in the 34-37* range. 

He's pricey at $5.29# but he uses local beef as much as possible.  I did go to Restaurant Depot today and there standard packers are $3.69#.  Choices, choices...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2016)

National packers jump thru hoops to insure minimal bacteria going in to vac-pac. They will last longer than than a local butcher's vac-pac. I would think you would get 4 weeks but I don't know the butcher. Keep it as cold as you can, a refer rarely used is the best choice...JJ


----------

